# tear stains



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

We adopted Snowball from a local shelter recently and he had tear stains on his face. I bathed him but, they are still there. What can I use that wouldn't bother him to remove the stains?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I would try a few more good baths and watch his face after drinking water, excess water on his face can cause a discoloration and you can try the MOM formula also...

Sampson is no show dog but taken very good care of, he is groomed twice a month professionally and brushed and cleaned at home and still has tear stains, its just something we live with 

What is the MOM formula for tear stains?

Mix equal volumes of Milk of Magnesia and human hair peroxide(20 volume), then use corn starch to make a good paste. Apply and work well into the stained area and let day overnight. Wash out and condition well. Do this for several days until stain is gone, skipping a day or two between applications if possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I use a tear stain remover product found in pet stores after I give Hercules a bath and it seems to do the trick although he still has a little light blush stain. I make sure to wash his face well with a little shampoo on my thumb and work it into the stain. Also make sure the "eye goopies" are cleaned when you brush them on a daily basis. But I am like Joe, we just live with it! 

Good Luck,
Maggie, Hercules & Family


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

WHERE DO YOU GET MOM'S FORMULA


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> WHERE DO YOU GET MOM'S FORMULA[/B]


you mix it up , I mix a small amount at a time. I use 3% peroxide, it's mild and sold usually next to the rubbing alcohol in the first aid section at the store. I mix 1 tsp of each of the following, peroxide, milk of magnesia and corn starch. I even use walmarts brand of milk of magnesia. Mix it in a small bowl and I bought a small flat artist paint brush from the craft dept and paint it on. I have better control using this type brush. 3% peroxide is much milder than the kind you use on human hair and it works too! Think about it, you can use it to rinse your mouth and brighten teeth. I'm sure it would still not feel great in the eye but make sure you don't get it to close to the eye.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Thought you might want to know, I bought the Petsilk Tearstain kit and it works FANTASTIC. I mixed it up, put it on Morgan and only left it on for about 3 minutes, and couldn't get over the difference. Stains are almost completely GONE! So I found what I will be using for now on. I couldn't be mor pleased with the results. I knew I wouldn't go worng with soemthign they put out.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Great! I just posted some question about it on the shampoo topic, before I made my way over here. You answered my questions. Thanks .


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2003)

We have a wonderful 5 month old little boy. What a joy. I am fighting the tear stains. Have you heard anything about bottled water versus tap water. "Gino" is bathed once a week at home and goes to the groomer every 6 weeks. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2003)

Congrats on your new baby. They are such cute little puppies. I will tell you that the tear stains are pretty bad thru the teething stage. I have heard of giving them distilled water instead of tap. I bought 1 gallon bottle of distilled and went no further so I don't know if it really works. Some people swear by it. Also some people give them Tums to change the ph in their tears. I tried it for a while and it seemed to help a little.
The breeder I bought from uses Collyrium eye drops and I have heard of other breeders that use it as well.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Oops! That was me, I forgot to log in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank you for the suggestions. I guess I will continue with the Pet Silk but just use it more often. I was only using it once a week, but was told to use it every day or every other day. I will see what happens after he is done teething.


----------

